# Overcoming fear of lycra



## RyanB98 (7 Jul 2017)

Ive just bought a new jersey and shorts for my rides. They're comfortable and fit well. When im on my bike, I feel fine, no worries at all. Its the short distance I have to walk from my front door to the road about 6 metres in front of my house. This wouldnt be a problem if I lived on a small sideroad, but I live on the largest and busiest street in the area, and so many people stare . Something so silly I know.  Anyone else have this problem?


----------



## slowmotion (7 Jul 2017)

I was advised to stuff a pair of hiking socks down there to "add presence". Eventually, I came to terms with my tiny penis.


----------



## mjr (7 Jul 2017)

Nope. I ride in regular clothes. Lycra sands holes in me. Not that keen on the lost swimmer look either TBH


----------



## screenman (7 Jul 2017)

As you yourself say, something silly.


----------



## Glasgow44 (7 Jul 2017)

I've come to the conclusion that Lycra (and being a man, I can only speak for men) only looks good if you have a six pack and/or you're packing 9 inches - neither of these apply to me but I don't care. I like my bike (all 3 of them) and if folk want to stare at my non toned abdomen and non 9 inches lunchbox, well let them!


----------



## screenman (7 Jul 2017)

Cycling was designed for lycra.


----------



## mjr (7 Jul 2017)

Glasgow44 said:


> I've come to the conclusion that Lycra (and being a man, I can only speak for men) only looks good if you have a six pack and/or you're packing 9 inches - neither of these apply to me but I don't care. I like my bike (all 3 of them) and if folk want to stare at my non toned abdomen and non 9 inches lunchbox, well let them!


If you are packing, people just stare and wonder whether it's socks! I don't walk into cafes in my vest and undershorts and that's basically all most Lycra is. Unless one's racing or training to race, there's no excuse for skimpy Lycra on men. You're like those people going shopping in a bikini or budgie smugglers.


----------



## biggs682 (7 Jul 2017)

Normal clothes for me with the exception of loose fitting cycling tops and shoes


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (7 Jul 2017)

Real men not only wear lycra but shave their legs too.


----------



## bpsmith (7 Jul 2017)

I think it's all in your head. I thought the same, when I first got into cycling.

The reality is that people look at you, whether in Lycra or just normal clothes.

Nobody bats an eyelid around here, aside from checking out what bike you have.


----------



## gavroche (7 Jul 2017)

Lycra is the uniform for cycling so I think most people accept that and expect cyclist to wear lycra. It doesn't bother me at all.


----------



## hoopdriver (7 Jul 2017)

I took the plunge, in my fifties, and bought some Lycra bib shorts and was pleasantly surprised at how comfortable it was/they were. And while I felt a bit self conscious wearing it, I did use it for a year or two and grew accustomed to it. But I never really connected with my inner MAMIL and found myself drifting back more and more to my old touring shorts (and new ones I bought) I have since given away my Lycra. It was a worthwhile experiment. I can understand why it is popular, but it just isn't me.


----------



## Venod (7 Jul 2017)

Is this fear of wearing Lycra a new cyclist thing ? I have been cycling a long time and Lycra has always been worn, its comfortable doesn't flap in the wind, its perfect for cycling, I have some tougher MTB shorts, but its very rare I wear them on the MTB, I prefer the Lycra, it doesn't matter what anybody else thinks its you who is enjoying your cycling and your not alone there are thousands out there (all shapes and sizes) enjoying the comfort of Lycra every day.

Never shave my legs.


----------



## Jimidh (7 Jul 2017)

mjr said:


> If you are packing, people just stare and wonder whether it's socks! I don't walk into cafes in my vest and undershorts and that's basically all most Lycra is. Unless one's racing or training to race, there's no excuse for skimpy Lycra on men. You're like those people going shopping in a bikini or budgie smugglers.



My legs were made for Lycra ( and a kilt - although not at the same time) shame to hide them from the ladies.


----------



## Bollo (7 Jul 2017)

mjr said:


> I don't walk into cafes in my vest and undershorts


You don't? You should try it, it's awesome!


----------



## numbnuts (7 Jul 2017)

I hate the cycling, but love the lycra  I even go shopping in it and to hell what people think


----------



## roadrash (7 Jul 2017)

mjr said:


> If you are packing, people just stare and wonder whether it's socks! I don't walk into cafes in my vest and undershorts and that's basically all most Lycra is. Unless one's racing or training to race, there's no excuse for skimpy Lycra on men. You're like those people going shopping in a bikini or budgie smugglers.




and who is it that dictates what you should or shouldn't wear


----------



## Bollo (7 Jul 2017)

Bollo said:


> You don't? You should try it, it's awesome!





numbnuts said:


> I hate the cycling, but love the lycra  I even go shopping in it and to hell what people think


Basically no one in mid Hampshire wears clothes.


----------



## Will Spin (7 Jul 2017)

Get out there and strut your stuff, the more cycling you do the better you will look in lycra.


----------



## HarryTheDog (7 Jul 2017)

When I started cycling around 12 years ago I was just under morbidly obesse and chose clothes that said to the world I was not a cyclist ie baggy joggers etc. I lost the wieght and found I did not look too bad in lycra. I have to walk around a office full of people before and after my commutes and have had some favourable comments. Best one was from a bloke, " shame 6 people stood in the kitchen,5 women and one bloke and its the bloke with the best butt". I was quite suprised when a good looking middle aged lady left the company and asked if she could fondle my arse before she left as she had wanted to do it for years!
I let her obviously, who am I to deny her a simple pleasure.


----------



## ianrauk (7 Jul 2017)

Wear lycra and don't give a hoot what people think. People really don't care. And ignore people who say you shouldn't wear lycra, It's designed to be comfy on the bike. If it get's wet, it dries quick, it evaporates sweat quickly when you're hot. It doesn't flap around in the wind. Millions of cyclists wear lycra. It's the norm.


----------



## Welsh wheels (7 Jul 2017)

Wear it with pride, who cares what people think.


----------



## Welsh wheels (7 Jul 2017)

HarryTheDog said:


> When I started cycling around 12 years ago I was just under morbidly obesse and chose clothes that said to the world I was not a cyclist ie baggy joggers etc. I lost the wieght and found I did not look too bad in lycra. I have to walk around a office full of people before and after my commutes and have had some favourable comments. Best one was from a bloke, " shame 6 people stood in the kitchen,5 women and one bloke and its the bloke with the best butt". I was quite suprised when a good looking middle aged lady left the company and asked if she could fondle my arse before she left as she had wanted to do it for years!
> I let her obviously, who am I to deny her a simple pleasure.


----------



## DRHysted (7 Jul 2017)

It's a mental thing. It took me quite a while to not feel ashamed to be seen in Lycra. Now I don't give a damn.


----------



## John the Monkey (7 Jul 2017)

Dave Moulton wrote a good piece on this a little while back;
http://davesbikeblog.squarespace.com/blog/2008/4/25/what-to-wear.html


----------



## BikeCurious (7 Jul 2017)

Just do it and enjoy it. If they stare, give them a cheery wave. No need to be embarrassed.


----------



## johnnyb47 (7 Jul 2017)

Welsh wheels said:


> Wear it with pride, who cares what people think.


Exactly my sentiments too.. Life's to short to worry about what others think..I look like a Vac PAC bag of spuds in mine and I don't give a stuff how others perceive me buddy :-)


----------



## GrumpyGregry (7 Jul 2017)

Wear what you like, where you like, when you like.

Don't judge or criticise others for how they dress.

End of, really. Though I admit I used to lapse in the case of full kit self-gratification artists, I've now moved on.


----------



## ianrauk (7 Jul 2017)

GrumpyGregry said:


> Wear what you like, where you like, when you like.
> 
> Don't judge or criticise others for how they dress.
> 
> End of, really. Though I admit I used to lapse in the case of full kit self-gratification artists, I've now moved on.




Except Hi-Viz right?


----------



## Tim Hall (7 Jul 2017)

There's a line in one of the Rumpole stories, where he's considering cycling, but dismisses it because:
"You have to wear rubber shorts and hat shaped like a Brazil nut"

Having said that, I have lots of rubber Lycra shorts. No nut shaped hats though.


----------



## Welsh wheels (7 Jul 2017)

The only things I find slightly awkward is wearing lycra in front of non-cycling friends or family. For some reason, they're surprised to see the outline of my organs.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (7 Jul 2017)

Form a band and go on stage wearing lycra. When you've done that you'll find wearing cycling lycra feels totally normal.







That's me on the left


----------



## Andrew_Culture (7 Jul 2017)

The last time I got funny looks for wearing lycra was at Ipswich Railway station, I was on my way to London so I could ride back to Ipswich.

When I spotted the gawkers I thought to myself that they're really only seeing part of the story; they've probably got no idea about chamois creme...


----------



## Davos87 (7 Jul 2017)

I wear Lycra and I too would love a 9 inch schlong but I've told the wife.......I'm not having 3 inches cut off for anyone.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (7 Jul 2017)

ianrauk said:


> Except Hi-Viz right?


Hi-Viz doth offend mine eye.

But I won't judge the wearer for it


----------



## numbnuts (7 Jul 2017)

Bollo said:


> Basically no one in mid Hampshire wears clothes.


Yes your right River Hamble this morning


----------



## Bollo (7 Jul 2017)

Davos87 said:


> I wear Lycra and I too would love a 9 inch schlong but I've told the wife.......I'm not having 3 inches cut off for anyone.


----------



## Bollo (7 Jul 2017)

numbnuts said:


> Yes your right River Hamble this morning
> 
> View attachment 360836


That is all kinds of wrong.


----------



## smutchin (7 Jul 2017)

User said:


> Organs plural?



His shorts are _very_ tight, you know.


----------



## Jenkins (8 Jul 2017)

Andrew_Culture said:


> The last time I got funny looks for wearing lycra was at Ipswich Railway station, I was on my way to London so I could ride back to Ipswich.
> 
> When I spotted the gawkers I thought to myself that they're really only seeing part of the story; they've probably got no idea about chamois creme...


Yes, but you were applying it in the middle of platform 2 though


----------



## Salad Dodger (8 Jul 2017)

Wear what you want and to heck with what other people think.

Personally, I am not the ideal physique for lycra - I would look like the Michelin man - so I have always gone for ordinary t shirt and baggy mountain biker type shorts or Ron Hill trakky bottoms, but with proper cycling padded undershorts for comfort.


----------



## mjr (8 Jul 2017)

roadrash said:


> and who is it that dictates what you should or shouldn't wear


Oneself. Not the sponsors of cycling teams or manufactures of so-called cycling clothing that irritates the skin of a sizeable minority, is like wearing shrink wrap and has pads that take ages to dry if they get wet. Regular looking wicking clothes exist, if you're pedalling that hard that it matters, don't flap around much and best of all don't show off your dick more than a codpiece. Ignore the people trying to pressure you into Lycra. There is no norm or national standard saying you should.


----------



## screenman (8 Jul 2017)

mjr said:


> Oneself. Not the sponsors of cycling teams or manufactures of so-called cycling clothing that irritates the skin of a sizeable minority, is like wearing shrink wrap and has pads that take ages to dry if they get wet. Regular looking wicking clothes exist, if you're pedalling that hard that it matters, don't flap around much and best of all don't show off your dick more than a codpiece. Ignore the people trying to pressure you into Lycra. There is no norm or national standard saying you should.



To be honest lycra would look a tad odd on being worn by the cyclist in your picture. I for one would also get no pleasure out of that style of bike or position, nice that we all all different.


----------



## mjr (8 Jul 2017)

screenman said:


> To be honest lycra would look a tad odd on being worn by the cyclist in your picture. I for one would also get no pleasure out of that style of bike or position, nice that we all all different.


That's my daily workhorse, the height of comfort as it swoops along the lanes, but I've N others


----------



## Dan B (8 Jul 2017)

Nobody ever says you should wear ordinary everyday clothes if you're going diving. But a full wetsuit is probably not needed in the paddling pool either.

Wear what you want to wear. Try wearing what you think you might like to try wearing. Most of the people you think are staring at you merely happen to have their heads turned in your direction while they're thinking about something else entirely, and of the minority who really are staring, half of them are secretly wishing they could do what you do, and of the minority minority judgmental pricks remaining, most of them aren't going to actually *say* anything


----------



## roadrash (8 Jul 2017)

mjr said:


> Oneself. Not the sponsors of cycling teams or manufactures of so-called cycling clothing that irritates the skin of a sizeable minority, is like wearing shrink wrap and has pads that take ages to dry if they get wet. Regular looking wicking clothes exist, if you're pedalling that hard that it matters, don't flap around much and best of all don't show off your dick more than a codpiece. Ignore the people trying to pressure you into Lycra. There is no norm or national standard saying you should.



nobody pressures me into wearing lycra, be it manufacturers or anyone else, we all have choices but unlike you , who says..

If you are packing, people just stare and wonder whether it's socks! I don't walk into cafes in my vest and undershorts and that's basically all most Lycra is. Unless one's racing or training to race, there's no excuse for skimpy Lycra on men. You're like those people going shopping in a bikini or budgie smugglers.

I don't ridicule people who decide to cycle in what you call " normal clothes"


----------



## SWSteve (8 Jul 2017)

Domyou have to be a racer to wear a skinsuit? I can see no reason why I shouldn't wear one, but worry il be considered even more of a Lycra lout than before.


----------



## Dan B (8 Jul 2017)

I often wear a skinsuit because (1) I like the way it feels, (2) i have very slopey shoulders and bib straps often slide off. I tend to wear a jersey on top, though, because pockets


----------



## Ian H (8 Jul 2017)

Welsh wheels said:


> The only things I find slightly awkward is wearing lycra in front of non-cycling friends or family. For some reason, they're surprised to see the outline of my organs.



Is your name Morgan?


----------



## GuyBoden (8 Jul 2017)

A few ideas about British cycling attire in the 1950's from this BFI film.


----------



## freiston (8 Jul 2017)

I don't find the modern lycra cycling clothes especially comfortable. I don't find them any more suitable than other clothing available. When I wore a pair of padded lycra shorts on the ride to work, the pad got soaked holding sweat and was still wet when I went to put the shorts back on for the ride home - not pleasant.

When I started cycling back in the late 70s/early 80s, I wore tracksuit style bottoms with an insert sewn into the crotch (if I recall correctly, it was a purpose-made Polartec branded synthetic fleece insert) without underwear. Nowadays I wear something very similar - Tudor Sports cycling tights (not skinny lycra) with carefully selected underwear/no underwear/purpose made cycling underwear. Shorter rides are made with regular clothing. I will wear a full-length zip lycra shirt in the summer - otherwise I wear the same T-shirts that I wear elsewhere (they are usually the sort sold in 'outdoor' shops). I use cycling specific jackets and waterproofs - but they aren't skinny lycra. 

I tend not to wear short legged or short sleeved clothing - am very fair-skinned and find long legs and sleeves provide the best protection from the sun and I don't find them uncomfortable in warm weather (but on quiet lanes I will pull the zip of a cycling top down for a blast of cooling air).


----------



## Venod (8 Jul 2017)

GuyBoden said:


> A few ideas about British cycling attire in the 1955 from this BFI film



Brilliant, not sure about the shirt and tie though.


----------



## hoopdriver (8 Jul 2017)

That's a great film.

There is also this drawback to Lycra: I do, or have done, a lot of touring and Lycra is not always a good look in some parts of the world. There is also the matter of visiting temples and mosques etc and looking respectful - or even being allowed in at all. I have also found that people along the way can be very outgoing and welcoming and invitations to dinner or to spend the night are not uncommon. There again, it is nice - more respectful and presentable - not to be tromping around in logo-spattered Lycra. 

Sure, you can always carry sets of spare civilian clothes, but I try to get maximum use out of anything I carry on a tour. Lycra, for me, doesn't offer anything that makes it worth wearing/carrying on a tour.


----------



## johnnyb47 (8 Jul 2017)

On Friday just gone I was getting some stick from my work mates as to whether I wear lycra or not. It was all in jest and good humour, and went along with it all. I really don't give a stuff as to how others see me. Cycling is something I enjoy and if certain clothing makes it more comfortable then so be it. I just went along with the jokes and joined in with them ( it makes for a more interesting day at work:-).
If you don't take yourself to seriously it's easier to laugh off all the banter and self conscious issues you may be suffering from.


----------



## SWSteve (8 Jul 2017)

Dan B said:


> I often wear a skinsuit because (1) I like the way it feels, (2) i have very slopey shoulders and bib straps often slide off. I tend to wear a jersey on top, though, because pockets



Interesting, have you tried ones with pockets, such as Castelli Sanremo speedsuit?


----------



## Dan B (8 Jul 2017)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Interesting, have you tried ones with pockets, such as Castelli Sanremo speedsuit?


Not yet, but I will/would if I see one cheap. I have some skinsuits with pockets for skating but they don't have pads


----------



## Nigel-YZ1 (8 Jul 2017)

Someone I worked with expressed an interest in mountain biking, so on my next time off I stopped by the office to show him the bike wea ring my usual lycra.
As we talked I started to notice all the girls from the office were finding excuses to come out one by one too.
Then one of them told me my girlfriend was a lucky girl.
It must gave been my toned legs she was on about.


----------



## Tin Pot (8 Jul 2017)

slowmotion said:


> I was advised to stuff a pair of hiking socks down there to "add presence". Eventually, I came to terms with my tiny penis.



Post of the year, 2017. 

My dad had a bit of a teenage background as a street fighter, and when I was a boy he explained to me why willies were sometimes hard and sometimes not. Hard for procreation, soft to avoid injury.

Since then, I've never understood why any one would want a large flaccid penis. It makes no sense at all.

It got worse, many years later when reading GQ magazine a guy wrote in embarrassed about getting changed at the gym because of his small willy. The advice was incredible - give it a bit of a jiggle in the shower! As if fellow gym goers would be impressed at some loon walking around at half mast!


----------



## screenman (8 Jul 2017)

If you do not like wearing lycra then I suggest that you do not take up swimming.


----------



## youngoldbloke (8 Jul 2017)

GuyBoden said:


> A few ideas about British cycling attire in the 1950's from this BFI film.



These were touring cyclists of course and were actually wearing the cycling kit of the times. If we'd had lycra then we would have used it. Woolen racing shorts were pretty tight after all.
Do runners have this endless discussion? The people I see out running all seem to be wearing appropriate (i.e. lycra) clothing, even the heavier amongst them.


----------



## Venod (8 Jul 2017)

youngoldbloke said:


> The people I see out running all seem to be wearing appropriate (i.e. lycra) clothing



Most runners don't wear lycra.


----------



## DRHysted (8 Jul 2017)

Afnug said:


> Most runners don't wear lycra.


Just had a check and the items I've not cut the labels out of do list Lycra. So yep when running im wearing Lycra. 
My compression stuff is so tight I do wear over shorts to stop being arrested. I also have a pair of arse flasher shorts, I'll let you guess why they're called that. 

I wear Lycra when cycling because in my experience it is the most comfortable clothing to wear. I will not tell others what to wear, if asked I'll advise. 
When running I wear what is comfortable, this just happens to be stuff which has been designed for running. Once again I will not tell others what to wear. 

Outside of work I have no right to tell others what to or not to wear, it's up to them to wear what is right for them. 
Try to never be embarrassed of your body, which is fine advice for someone who has always not been comfortable on their own skin, but now in my 4th decade I'm learning how to not give a damn about others.


----------



## youngoldbloke (8 Jul 2017)

Afnug said:


> Most runners don't wear lycra.


It is tight or figure hugging clothing anyway - What are the tights made of then? To be accurate cyclists kit isn't Lycra either. The fabric contains a usually small proportion of lycra or equivalent fibre.


----------



## Venod (8 Jul 2017)

youngoldbloke said:


> What are the tights made of then?



Yes I forgot that Ron Hill Tracksters (other brands are available) probably do contain a small amount of lycra, I was thinking more of shorts and shirts.


----------



## mjr (8 Jul 2017)

youngoldbloke said:


> It is tight or figure hugging clothing anyway - What are the tights made of then? To be accurate cyclists kit isn't Lycra either. The fabric contains a usually small proportion of lycra or equivalent fibre.


Most fun runners aren't wearing tights. Comfortable is the order of the day and figure-hugging ain't comfortable for many.


----------



## freiston (8 Jul 2017)

screenman said:


> If you do not like wearing lycra then I suggest that you do not take up swimming.


FFS! Why do you think there are no alternatives?


----------



## mjr (8 Jul 2017)

screenman said:


> If you do not like wearing lycra then I suggest that you do not take up swimming.


Why not? Thankfully, swim shorts have existed since I was young. But ISTR that people tend to get dressed even for poolside cafes.


----------



## Lee_M (8 Jul 2017)

Wear iy if you want or dont. 
If I'm out with the club I wear it, if I'm popping into town on my ss I don't.

If people start to stare at your package stick your hand down your shorts and rearrange it - at least they'll have something ro watch


----------



## screenman (8 Jul 2017)

mjr said:


> Why not? Thankfully, swim shorts have existed since I was young. But ISTR that people tend to get dressed even for poolside cafes.



What do swim shorts hang like when wet? How do you hide the belly overhang that stops some from wearing lycra. Personally Speedos with pride for my swimming as they fit the swimming I do, shorts are fine for a more leisurely splash around.


----------



## double0jedi (8 Jul 2017)

I always find the lycra very comfortable on the bike. I get into work from my commute dripping with sweat, and find that whilst riding the lycra deals with this very effectively. I have spent quite a bit on "normal" cycling clothing but have not yet found anything that works as well and is as comfortable. I really like the fact that a light shower or spot of rain isn't an issue when using it either, as I find it dries really quickly. 

Ill be honest and say, not a fan of the look so much, I'm a big guy ( before I cycled, I was much bigger !!) so it's not that flattering but to be honest, don't really care what people think. I'm a middle-aged overweight man trying to improve on myself, if anyone wants to take the Mick for that....screw em! Wear what you feel comfortable in, if it doesn't feel right, don't wear it.

As for the package thing..... most of us ain't packing schlong like a 70's porn star anyway ! Just tell them it's cold out!


----------



## swansonj (8 Jul 2017)

Am I allowed to find it depressing (albeit predictable) the extent to which this thread has largely been conducted from the male perspective?

There are several posts that you start reading, thinking this could be a sensitive comment on body image, then discover about three quarters of the way through that no, it's all about penises.


----------



## screenman (8 Jul 2017)

Dogtrousers said:


> I've read that in France swim shorts are banned, and wearing them will result in your being ejected from public swimming pools, which are strictly budgie smuggler only.




No problem for me there then.


----------



## freiston (8 Jul 2017)

Dogtrousers said:


> I've read that in France swim shorts are banned, and wearing them will result in your being ejected from public swimming pools, which are strictly budgie smuggler only.


I was so intrigued by this that I looked it up - it seems that the rule is often applied by local municipalities and campsites etc. and that the rationale is "the swimwear rules are put in place for hygiene reasons. Our friends at Château de Boisson shed some light on this often confusing situation: “it is unlikely that men will wear tight-fitting swimwear other than at the pool area whereas swimming shorts and Bermuda shorts could arguably be worn all day long and the accumulated dirt and perspiration then all passes into the swimming pool if they then subsequently use the same shorts for bathing.” (pasted from https://www.canvasholidays.co.uk/blog/2015/04/06/the-rules-of-swimming-attire-in-france/ but echoed elsewhere).


----------



## freiston (8 Jul 2017)

swansonj said:


> Am I allowed to find it depressing (albeit predictable) the extent to which this thread has largely been conducted from the male perspective?
> 
> There are several posts that you start reading, thinking this could be a sensitive comment on body image, then discover about three quarters of the way through that no, it's all about penises.


To be fair, a few posts have mentioned body-image related factors other than penises and it's not _all_ about penises. Until now, I hadn't mentioned them. My reasons given for not wearing skinny lycra clothing were about comfort and suitability. Saying that, however, I've still not come to terms with my 'middle-aged spread' and I don't feel comfortable providing the opportunity of unsolicited views of the outline of my 'meat & 2 veg' to the general public.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (8 Jul 2017)

swansonj said:


> Am I allowed to find it depressing (albeit predictable) the extent to which this thread has largely been conducted from the male perspective?


Yo! female perspective here 
The head to toe lycra look on a man makes me want to look the other way.
Not because of the (alleged) secret sock, jut because I don't like the spindly legs and the general skinniness: the cycling lycra really makes a slender man more slender.
Yeahbut, I hear you say, "I am fat".
No you're not, you may have a little beer belly, but you still have spindly legs, must go with the cycling.
I like the look of the mountain bikers 
On saying that, wear whatever you like, I don't have to look.
For women it's different, of course, we look great whatever we wear on the bike 
For me personally, I prefer ordinary vaguely sporty clothing, both on and off the bike.
I don't like wearing proper cycling shorts because the padding irritates me with its heat and sogginess, the grips dig into my chubbiness, the waist is always too big.
I don't like proper cycling tops because I think they smell fast, apart from the Polaris brand that smell a bit less.
Some folks can't abide tight clothing while riding, some can't abide loose clothing.
Wear whatever makes you feel comfortable, but if you're at odds with the image you're projecting, you will never feel comfortable!


----------



## Bollo (8 Jul 2017)

swansonj said:


> Am I allowed to find it depressing (albeit predictable) the extent to which this thread has largely been conducted from the male perspective?
> 
> There are several posts that you start reading, thinking this could be a sensitive comment on body image, then discover about three quarters of the way through that no, it's all about penises.


That was my feeling as well. The thread shouldn't have been so much about the pros and cons of Lycra but more about @RyanB98 s perception of his own body and how he feels judged by others. It took me into my 40s to be comfortable in my own skin so I have some sympathy. Wear what you want. Ignore the judgement of others. Enjoy your ride.


----------



## mjr (8 Jul 2017)

freiston said:


> I was so intrigued by this that I looked it up - it seems that the rule is often applied by local municipalities and campsites etc. and that the rationale is "the swimwear rules are put in place for hygiene reasons. Our friends at Château de Boisson shed some light on this often confusing situation: “it is unlikely that men will wear tight-fitting swimwear other than at the pool area whereas swimming shorts and Bermuda shorts could arguably be worn all day long and the accumulated dirt and perspiration then all passes into the swimming pool if they then subsequently use the same shorts for bathing.” (pasted from https://www.canvasholidays.co.uk/blog/2015/04/06/the-rules-of-swimming-attire-in-france/ but echoed elsewhere).


 No, some men wear tight swimwear under their trousers all day until they go swimming so all that sweat is still going in the water. Probably more because of how sweaty lycra is.

What a daft rule. They'll be compelling hi-viz next


----------



## mjr (8 Jul 2017)

screenman said:


> What do swim shorts hang like when wet? How do you hide the belly overhang that stops some from wearing lycra. Personally Speedos with pride for my swimming as they fit the swimming I do, shorts are fine for a more leisurely splash around.


No belly overhang to hide for me so dunno. A Leisurely splash is all I do. I didn't realise you're a racing swimmer too.


----------



## Turdus philomelos (8 Jul 2017)

Without a care I will walk through work (secondary school) at the end of the day in full Lycra. 

However you will never ever catch me wearing any form of leggings/jeggings.


----------



## freiston (8 Jul 2017)

RyanB98 said:


> Ive just bought a new jersey and shorts for my rides. They're comfortable and fit well. When im on my bike, I feel fine, no worries at all. Its the short distance I have to walk from my front door to the road about 6 metres in front of my house. This wouldnt be a problem if I lived on a small sideroad, but I live on the largest and busiest street in the area, and so many people stare . Something so silly I know.  Anyone else have this problem?


No I don't have that problem but I live in a small close on an estate one road from the country lanes. For no logical reason, I do feel a little (and I stress 'little') bit awkward/gauche/self-conscious when I make the short walk from the changing area to the water for swimming - be it in a pool, at the sea or anywhere else, whether there be other people around or not


----------



## johnnyb47 (8 Jul 2017)

I suppose it also depends on the area you live as to wearing Lycra. Living in an area where cycling is not to popular and the street corners are littered with bored teen-agers will always draw attention towards you with some sarcastic comments coming from them. If your self conscious its the last thing you want to hear, but other places where cycling is popular as with joggers etc people don't bat an eye lid at you. Tonight I ended up with a puncture and ended up mending it right on the side of the road , no doubt looking like a right wally in my tight cycling gear. I had a few young chavs shouting remarks out at me as they went past in there cars. I just laughed it off and did a Louie Spence at them and wriggled my fat arse at them while changing the tube..
I couldn't give a stuff what they think and just humour the idiot's. 
Off for a pint now :-)


----------



## Lee_M (8 Jul 2017)

Dogtrousers said:


> I've read that in France swim shorts are banned, and wearing them will result in your being ejected from public swimming pools, which are strictly budgie smuggler only.


I can vouch for that in Paris,,, er and yes they do throw you out which can be fun if you feign complete ignorance of the French language (although I didnt need to feign it very much)


----------



## Bollo (8 Jul 2017)

Dogtrousers said:


> Just to spice things up a bit:
> 
> Tights under baggy shorts
> 
> Runs and hides.


Not for the first time 
View attachment 357604


----------



## mick1836 (8 Jul 2017)

RyanB98 said:


> Ive just bought a new jersey and shorts for my rides. They're comfortable and fit well. When im on my bike, I feel fine, no worries at all. Its the short distance I have to walk from my front door to the road about 6 metres in front of my house. This wouldnt be a problem if I lived on a small sideroad, but I live on the largest and busiest street in the area, and so many people stare . Something so silly I know.  Anyone else have this problem?


You could always buy one of these to wear?


----------



## smutchin (8 Jul 2017)

mjr said:


> Most fun runners aren't wearing tights.



I would guess at least half of the women at my local parkrun usually wear tights. I don't know if they'd count themselves as 'fun runners' though. Men tend to wear more traditional 'running shorts' but there are always a few who wear more figure-hugging garb.



> Comfortable is the order of the day and figure-hugging ain't comfortable for many.



I can't speak for anyone else, only myself, but I find figure-hugging clothes more comfortable for cycling. A trisuit is very comfortable for both running and cycling, but I need to lose several more kilos before I can fit in mine again.


----------



## smutchin (8 Jul 2017)

Dogtrousers said:


> I've read that in France swim shorts are banned, and wearing them will result in your being ejected from public swimming pools, which are strictly budgie smuggler only.



That tallies with my experience. It's for hygiene reasons. They also won't let you in the pool if you don't shower first - something I wish would be more widely enforced in public pools in the UK.


----------



## slowmotion (8 Jul 2017)

smutchin said:


> That tallies with my experience. It's for hygiene reasons. They also won't let you in the pool if you don't shower first - something I wish would be more widely enforced in public pools in the UK.


They are missing the point though. What does it matter whether you wear board shorts or Speedos when the real hygiene issue lies elsewhere? Read on at your peril.....
https://www.theguardian.com/science...imming-pools-new-urine-test-reveals-the-truth


----------



## slowmotion (9 Jul 2017)

swansonj said:


> Am I allowed to find it depressing (albeit predictable) the extent to which this thread has largely been conducted from the male perspective?
> 
> There are several posts that you start reading, thinking this could be a sensitive comment on body image, then discover about three quarters of the way through that no, it's all about penises.


I don't think that you should be depressed at all. Body image cuts across the sexes. Some men wearing lycra feel pretty self-conscious. What's the fundamental difference between" does my willy look small in this" and "does my bum look big in this"?


----------



## swansonj (9 Jul 2017)

slowmotion said:


> I don't think that you should be depressed at all. Body image cuts across the sexes. Some men wearing lycra feel pretty self-conscious. What's the fundamental difference between" does my willy look small in this" and "does my bum look big in this"?


What is depressing is not that men, too, have body-image problems (though I do find it just a touch depressing the way male body-image problems seem to focus so much on the sex organs, with the virility of a six pack coming up behind), but the way that, when discussion of body image takes place in the public space (here), men, and their penises, assume a dominating role.


----------



## Venod (9 Jul 2017)

swansonj said:


> What is depressing is not that men, too, have body-image problems (though I do find it just a touch depressing the way male body-image problems seem to focus so much on the sex organs, with the virility of a six pack coming up behind), but the way that, when discussion of body image takes place in the public space (here), men, and their penises, assume a dominating role.



Its something that always comes up in debates about Lycra.


----------



## youngoldbloke (9 Jul 2017)

smutchin said:


> I would guess at least half of the women at my local parkrun usually wear tights. I don't know if they'd count themselves as 'fun runners' though. Men tend to wear more traditional 'running shorts' but there are always a few who wear more figure-hugging garb.



My experience too (which is why I made the earlier post about runners). No ones answered the question though - is tight clothing (that's the real issue isn't it?) a big deal in the running community?


----------



## screenman (9 Jul 2017)

swansonj said:


> What is depressing is not that men, too, have body-image problems (though I do find it just a touch depressing the way male body-image problems seem to focus so much on the sex organs, with the virility of a six pack coming up behind), but the way that, when discussion of body image takes place in the public space (here), men, and their penises, assume a dominating role.



I suppose you are right, that bit does seem to stick out a bit, some further than others.


----------



## mjr (9 Jul 2017)

youngoldbloke said:


> My experience too (which is why I made the earlier post about runners). No ones answered the question though - is tight clothing (that's the real issue isn't it?) a big deal in the running community?


As I mentioned, not what I see, but I doubt it's as big a deal because runners don't seem to have cafe or lunch stops in their running kit and there aren't as high proportions of transport, utility and touring runners.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (9 Jul 2017)

Jenkins said:


> Yes, but you were applying it in the middle of platform 2 though



I think they were fine with that, it was the double dipping that drew the strongest response.


----------



## youngoldbloke (9 Jul 2017)

mjr said:


> As I mentioned, not what I see, but I doubt it's as big a deal because runners don't seem to have cafe or lunch stops in their running kit and there aren't as high proportions of transport, utility and touring runners.


...... well ....... I've done a lttle googling and it does appear to be a perennial subject of debate in running circles too - should men shorts over tights? - that sort of thing. Always mens reproductive bits that are the issue, apparently. Doesn't bother me, and I'm quite happy to wander around Sainsburys after a ride wearing a club top and shorts or tights if the need arises. Don't think I've ever upset anyone. It's a better look than baggy knee length cargos and team football shirt anyway. Functionally and aesthetically Lycra wins every time.


----------



## numbnuts (9 Jul 2017)

Just remembered, I was in Sainsburys at the check out wearing Lycra tights and a little girl said 
“mummy why is that man dressed like a ballerina_” ........._


----------



## freiston (9 Jul 2017)

youngoldbloke said:


> ....Functionally and aesthetically Lycra wins every time.


Lycra wins aesthetically every time‽ You gotta be kidding‽ This thread wouldn't exist if it did! For me, it doesn't win on the function front either.


----------



## Lee_M (9 Jul 2017)

I wonder what sort of (a) shorts you're all wearing and (b) how big a pack you all must have.

In my cycling shorts the pad comes far enough up the front to cover my package, so I just have a bump, no searingly detailed outline or embarassing play dough. In the same way women have two bumps in their tops. Maybe they shouldnt wear skimpy tops in public if we follow that argument? Or maybe men should spend more on their shorts?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (9 Jul 2017)

RyanB98 said:


> Ive just bought a new jersey and shorts for my rides. They're comfortable and fit well. When im on my bike, I feel fine, no worries at all. Its the short distance I have to walk from my front door to the road about 6 metres in front of my house. This wouldnt be a problem if I lived on a small sideroad, but I live on the largest and busiest street in the area, and so many people stare . Something so silly I know.  Anyone else have this problem?



Sign yourself up as a life model and attend a few classes. After that, being in Lycra in public will never embarrass you again.


----------



## mjr (9 Jul 2017)

Lee_M said:


> In my cycling shorts the pad comes far enough up the front to cover my package, so I just have a bump, no searingly detailed outline or embarassing play dough. […] Or maybe men should spend more on their shorts?


No correlation between price and pad frontal height, is there? If anything, I think the most expensive shorts I tried had the front seam right across where you don't want it... well, where I didn't want it. Half modest but all pain.


----------



## double0jedi (10 Jul 2017)

swansonj said:


> What is depressing is not that men, too, have body-image problems (though I do find it just a touch depressing the way male body-image problems seem to focus so much on the sex organs, with the virility of a six pack coming up behind), but the way that, when discussion of body image takes place in the public space (here), men, and their penises, assume a dominating role.



I think that men are body conscious, but maybe not so sensitive to it as women are portrayed to be. We are conscious of things like belly or spindly legs and arms or no six pack, but i also think that we don't have the same pressure from the media to look a certain shape, where as women are bombarded by it in advertising every day. Advertising sets a (perceived) standard and women seem to be judged if they don't meet that standard.
Men seem to be less inclined to be so conscious, for instance, walk through town when the sun is out and lots of guys are happy to walk around with no top on, and lets face it some of them aren't exactly adonis. So maybe men feel less pressure in the body image dept to live up to.

However there is one area where the rules change, there is a (perceived ) general consensus that if you have a smaller penis you will be judged as inferior in some way. You won't match up to yet another (non existent) standard.
A big willy clearly means you are more powerful, and successful and are able to satisfy a woman from a hundred yards, where as if you don't quite match up, there may be giggles behind hands and knowing smirks. The size of manhood bears little or no relationship to what kind of person you are, you can be a great guy and have a big dick or a great guy and have a little one. I have no doubt that obnoxious people throughout the world are both blessed and cursed in the trouser dept.
The think with lycra the problem is not actually what it shows, more what it doesn't. For men, in the most part the package remains hidden and in normal clothing it is not possible to see what sort of size someone has. Bib shorts, as someone pointed out, do have a pad, and the fit of the shorts tends to squash everything so what you see isn't a definitive or detailed depiction of the penis anyway. But what the lycra does do.. and here's the bit (most) men fear... is reveal to the world that you are not packing something extra large. It gives away the fact you don't have to strap it to your thigh or tuck it into your waistband, it reveals that , in most cases, the wearer is, in fact quite normal for not having dumbos trunk stashed down his shorts. It shows that most men are average in size and the average size is less than we are made to think is "ideal".
Because of the way lycra fits it does make it feel like that area is more exposed than normal, and therefore more prone to being judged, hence why it is more of issue for men than say weight or build. To be frank, being judged by the size of your manhood is pretty much every guys worst fear, that is why it is it is such an issue, and comes up as a subject when guys talk about lycra.


----------



## mjr (10 Jul 2017)

double0jedi said:


> But what the lycra does do.. and here's the bit (most) men fear... is reveal to the world that you are not packing something extra large. It gives away the fact you don't have to strap it to your thigh or tuck it into your waistband, it reveals that , in most cases, the wearer is, in fact quite normal for not having dumbos trunk stashed down his shorts. It shows that most men are average in size and the average size is less than we are made to think is "ideal".


Plus being big is seen as a problem too, particularly if there's still no six-pack and bulging super muscle figure above it... and there's enough uncertainty about what average is anyway that you can't win.

But I think being able to see the size really isn't one of the main objections. I think it's understandable if most people would rather not have the precise detail of anyone's bits, no matter whether average, small or big (or male or female, for that matter), displayed where people are eating and drinking or even just going about their daily lives, wrapped only in a thin layer of smelly sweaty lycra (I expect there are niche eateries which do have barely-dressed models on show, though) - and if you wouldn't want someone's bits in your face (and yes, if you're sat at a table in a busy cafe while others are queuing nearby, it can be pretty much in your face!), why inflict yours on others?


----------



## Inertia (10 Jul 2017)

mjr said:


> Plus being big is seen as a problem too, particularly if there's still no six-pack and bulging super muscle figure above it... and there's enough uncertainty about what average is anyway that you can't win.
> 
> But I think being able to see the size really isn't one of the main objections. I think it's understandable if most people would rather not have the precise detail of anyone's bits, no matter whether average, small or big (or male or female, for that matter), displayed where people are eating and drinking or even just going about their daily lives, wrapped only in a thin layer of smelly sweaty lycra (I expect there are niche eateries which do have barely-dressed models on show, though) - and if you wouldn't want someone's bits in your face (and yes, if you're sat at a table in a busy cafe while others are queuing nearby, it can be pretty much in your face!), why inflict yours on others?


I'd like to think most people CGAF, maybe if people were less hung up on how other people look we would have fewer body image issues.

To the OP, give them a try and see if you like them, most people arent paying attention to what you wear. I passed lots of cyclist this morning, I couldn't tell you what they were wearing, at the time or now. The most important part is if you feel comfortable in them.


----------



## SWSteve (10 Jul 2017)

Wear the Lycra. Bib shorts are better than normal ones. 

People who wear baggy clothes on racers scare me


----------



## SWSteve (10 Jul 2017)

[QUOTE 4875078, member: 43827"]Why?

Unless they're racing what's the issue.[/QUOTE]

I don't know, it just seems odd and I'm not a fan.


----------



## screenman (11 Jul 2017)

Dogtrousers said:


> BOO!
> 
> 
> Sorry. Did I scare you?



 Don't do that.


----------



## screenman (11 Jul 2017)

Baggies over legging, now that is odd.


----------



## tobykenobi (11 Jul 2017)

Afnug said:


> Most runners don't wear lycra.



Most female runners wear lycra and some male ones do. Male choice for running shorts tends to be either typical short or short-ish lightweight "running" shorts with a net brief built in to, er, hold your bits or compression, lycra shorts. I find the former can be uncomfortable and bunch-up so tend to go for the latter. I went through a phase of wearing the running shorts over the top but that seemed the worst of both worlds. 

When cycling recreationally any distance over a couple of miles I also go for the most comfortable - lycra bib shorts and jersey. When commuting a mile or so it's normal clothes.


----------



## RyanB98 (11 Jul 2017)

Just got in after my full lycra ride  I took a few looks out of my window at the front to check it was clear and when it was, I rushed straight onto the road I have to say, it was incredibly comfy and much quieter then having some baggy coat flapping in your ears constantly. Will still be looking out the window on future occasions though but I suppose the first time doing it is always the hardest


----------



## Inertia (11 Jul 2017)

RyanB98 said:


> Just got in after my full lycra ride  I took a few looks out of my window at the front to check it was clear and when it was, I rushed straight onto the road I have to say, it was incredibly comfy and much quieter then having some baggy coat flapping in your ears constantly. Will still be looking out the window on future occasions though but I suppose the first time doing it is always the hardest


haha, well done, I'm glad you plucked up the courage and that you found it comfy, that's the important bit! next will be not giving a fark and going out when the coast isn't clear.


----------



## mjr (11 Jul 2017)

RyanB98 said:


> I have to say, it was incredibly comfy and much quieter then having some baggy coat flapping in your ears constantly.


There is a middle ground between Lycra and bin bags!


----------

